# Using a Pinguila in a paludarium



## Sarpijk (5 Nov 2021)

Hi all,

I have always wondered how it is possible to keep carnivorous plants in various emersed setups and pond margins. I have been keeping various carnivorous plants in pots and I know that they need R.O or rain water.

Can I keep a pinguila on top of a lava rock in my paludarium if using dechlorinated tap water?


----------



## Tyko_N (6 Nov 2021)

I have _Pinguicula_ 'Tina' in my paludarium and they are in rude health, although their flowering time tends to be a bit odd. I tried this before I had any good background knowledge, but after reading up a bit it seems many Mexican species actually grow on calcareous rocks in the wild, so tap water might be better for them as long as you have drained containers, and Peter D'Amato (writer of "The Savage Garden") actually suggest adding minerals to some. Be aware though that if you share any pictures of them happily growing away you will still get some people stuck with old info saying it can't be done ("but they have been growing that way for years and it's actually closer to how they grow in nature", nope still can't be done). Sorry for the rant, I think you should try at least


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Nov 2021)

Hi Tyko_n thanks for the answer. My interest is about using carnivorous plants in various setups that normally use tap water. Serpa Design on YouTube for example has used a Pitcher plant on the cascade of his garden pond. 
Mr. teapot in the legendary 40 litre scape here at UKAPS had also used a Pitcher plant on top of his hardscape.
Even if I were to use just RO water what would happen in case I had to add some fertilizer which carnivorous plants allegedly hate?


----------



## zozo (6 Nov 2021)

This is my Pinguicula in the Paludarium at the water margin.  It does well, at first it suffered from the transplant but slowly recovered. 




In there for over a year but it yet did not flower... And I kept it in its original soil it came within the pot. But I've seen pictures of this plant also growing epiphytic on trees(bark). I believe that picture still might be in the Carnivorous plants' thread here on UKAPS. Anyway, in my personal experience, it's the most forgiving carnivore I ever have grown concerning mineralized water and except for a few, I tried them about all that is commonly available in the trade.


----------



## zozo (6 Nov 2021)

Sarpijk said:


> Hi Tyko_n thanks for the answer. My interest is about using carnivorous plants in various setups that normally use tap water. Serpa Design on YouTube for example has used a Pitcher plant on the cascade of his garden pond.
> Mr. teapot in the legendary 40 litre scape here at UKAPS had also used a Pitcher plant on top of his hardscape.
> Even if I were to use just RO water what would happen in case I had to add some fertilizer which carnivorous plants allegedly hate?



What you need to take into consideration is most common carnivores available are native to the northern hemisphere and could require dormancy periods. And can't be kept all year round indoors. Then you would be best off to source the tropical specimen...  I can recommend Araflora, exotische flora & meer for that. He usually has a nice collection to offer.
Tropical carnivorous plants and seeds offered at eBay from tropical regions are 90% scams.

Mr. teapot's pitcher was a Heliamphora, that is a South American tropical pitcher... Relatively rare and difficult to source and if so in most cases not cheap. So you will feel failures in your pocket... Keeping or trying to keep a large collection of tropical carnivores on mineralized water and outside a closed environment is a rather expensive hobby concerning trial and error. 

But if prices don't scare you off that easily take a look at www.wistuba.com - the carnivorous plant shop


----------



## Tyko_N (6 Nov 2021)

You might be able to get away with one of the easier _Nepenthes _@Sarpijk_. _I have a _Nepenthes _'Gaya' that is doing fine with my, admittedly soft, tap water. 'Gaya' seems to be a scrambling more than climbing cultivar so tends to stay relatively low, it needs slightly drier conditions though so you would have to mount it above the waterline to make sure it doesn't get waterlogged.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Nov 2021)

Hi all,


Sarpijk said:


> Can I keep a pinguila on top of a lava rock in my paludarium if using dechlorinated tap water?


You can.


Tyko_N said:


> I have _Pinguicula_ 'Tina' in my paludarium and they are in rude health, although their flowering time tends to be a bit odd. I tried this before I had any good background knowledge, but after reading up a bit it seems many Mexican species actually grow on calcareous rocks in the wild,


I've <"got these (or similar)">, they are pretty hardy compared to the other carnivorous plants I've grown.

Since I took this photo more of them have flowered.





Our native_ Pinguicula vulgaris _is fine in hard water, you get it in fens etc. as well as peat bogs. I've seen them, in Ireland, growing in tufa.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Nov 2021)

Thank you all, so I should give it try. What I actually have is a DIY paludarium , same dimensions and layout of a DOOA system terra 30. I have set it up 10 days ago. I have started seeing some fungus gnats and I think that a Pinguila could take care of any bugs.


----------

